# HELP- Litho Tray In Desperate Need



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 21, 2016)

Today I found this at a thrift store of all places. 


Clearly, though, it has seen better days and is deteriorating badly (flaking right off).

The litho is bubbling off of it.

I need to know how to save it:

Whatever is used must be:
Acid-free
Colour safe (Non-Reactive)
Clear
Non-yellowing
Non-cracking
Removable with solvents
Able to seal it and hold down the flaking pieces

McKinley and Roosevelt, election of 1900.


----------



## junkmansitch (Dec 21, 2016)

Spirit Bear said:


> Today I found this at a thrift store of all places.
> View attachment 176471
> Clearly, though, it has seen better days and is deteriorating badly (flaking right off).
> View attachment 176469
> ...



Maybe a light coating of shelac may help stabilize it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think shelac is removable with solvents, and the old spray deteriorates. I know the formula has been altered but who's to say it wouldn't do the same.


----------

